
License Zero: get paid for “open source” software - mthurman
https://licensezero.com
======
mattl
> License Zero software is free to distribute, and free to use and modify for
> non-commercial purposes.

Not open source, not even in scare quotes.

[https://opensource.org/docs/definition.php](https://opensource.org/docs/definition.php)

6\. No Discrimination Against Fields of Endeavor

The license must not restrict anyone from making use of the program in a
specific field of endeavor. For example, it may not restrict the program from
being used in a business, or from being used for genetic research.

------
yarrel
Someone reinvented shareware.

This doesn't tackle the problem it claims to (livelihoods in free software)
and misidentifies where the burden of license compliance falls (big companies
are often among the most reluctant to use free software).

